# chieti italy - new life



## Mr legget (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

My partner is moving to Chieti for work (fashion industry), i currently work in the museum industry handling art, i am also a musician and artist myself. I plan to re-study TEFL to enable myself to teach English and follow her there ASAP. 

Any advice regarding relocating to Italy; looking for work (I am adaptable and will do anything to make this work, i once lived in NZ and i supported myself by gardening and doing odd jobs); housing - we will be renting; health care; banking; social scene etc etc 

Many many thanks,

Mr Legget


----------

